# In depth Mizuno JPX800 pro irons review



## rickg (May 31, 2011)

They are the mutts nuts.....buy them!!!


----------



## G1BB0 (May 31, 2011)

haha, very in depth, cheers Rick


----------



## chrisd (May 31, 2011)

That's always the trouble with you Rick ....on and on and on and on and on and on ........



Chris 

By the way I don't care for  JPX800's at all


----------



## Hendy (Jun 1, 2011)

hehe

nice iron alright


----------



## Bunkers (Jun 1, 2011)

^^^ Agreed


----------



## oakey22 (Jun 2, 2011)

This review makes me want to run to the shops and buy a set


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jun 2, 2011)

I've gone for the 'cooking' JPX800s as I couldn't make the pro version work for me due to being a bit rubbish.

I'm still waiting on the call from the pro shop to say they've been delivered. I'm champing at the bit, to say the least


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 2, 2011)

I've gone for the 'cooking' JPX800s as I couldn't make the pro version work for me due to being a bit rubbish.

I'm still waiting on the call from the pro shop to say they've been delivered. I'm champing at the bit, to say the least 

Click to expand...

"cooking" versions. lol!


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 2, 2011)

I saw this post a while back and thought I would leave it till I had some time to sit and chill and enjoy it.... What the hell am I going to do now???


----------



## drawboy (Jun 2, 2011)

I've gone for the 'cooking' JPX800s as I couldn't make the pro version work for me due to being a bit rubbish.

I'm still waiting on the call from the pro shop to say they've been delivered. I'm champing at the bit, to say the least 

Click to expand...

You and me both mate, mine are on order as well, cannot wait.


----------



## Region3 (Jun 2, 2011)

This review makes me want to run to the shops and buy a set

Click to expand...

TV?



Glad you like them Rick. Looking forward to seeing that handicap start going the right way again


----------



## rickg (Jun 2, 2011)

Glad you like them Rick. Looking forward to seeing that handicap start going the right way again 

Click to expand...

You and me both mate....should have already had a handicap cut.....was sat on 2 under handicap on the 16th tee, (have had 18 birdies on 16 & 17 in qualifiers in the last 2 years), then went into safe mode......cue OOB for a double bogie, then bogie double bogie finish to just make the buffer zone!!! 

irons are sweet though....shouldnt be too long before a h/c cut


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jun 3, 2011)

I've gone for the 'cooking' JPX800s as I couldn't make the pro version work for me due to being a bit rubbish.

I'm still waiting on the call from the pro shop to say they've been delivered. I'm champing at the bit, to say the least 

Click to expand...

You and me both mate, mine are on order as well, cannot wait.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, it'll be a fortnight on Tuesday since I ordered mine. Feels longer


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 3, 2011)

Glad you like them Rick. Looking forward to seeing that handicap start going the right way again 

Click to expand...

You and me both mate....should have already had a handicap cut.....was sat on 2 under handicap on the 16th tee, (have had 18 birdies on 16 & 17 in qualifiers in the last 2 years), then went into safe mode......cue OOB for a double bogie, then bogie double bogie finish to just make the buffer zone!!! 

irons are sweet though....shouldnt be too long before a h/c cut 

Click to expand...

I firmly believe you played (alot ) over your h'cap at Beau solely due to the fact you were thinking (and talking!) about your JPX's all day which kept you from focusing and by that point your 62's were like the red-headed step child you never wanted. 

I'm right, aren't I?


----------



## DCB (Jun 3, 2011)

by that point your 62's were like the red-headed step child you never wanted.
		
Click to expand...

Steady on here, this is a set of Mizuno clubs you're talking about....


----------



## rickg (Jun 3, 2011)

I firmly believe you played (alot ) over your h'cap at Beau solely due to the fact you were thinking (and talking!) about your JPX's all day which kept you from focusing and by that point your 62's were like the red-headed step child you never wanted. 

I'm right, aren't I?  

Click to expand...

No........I just played like a tit!!   

Anyway, I've always wanted a red-headed step child.....


----------



## drawboy (Jun 4, 2011)

Just got fitted last Thurs for a set of JPX's, now I was determined to get the JPX pro's as I play mx25's and they are forged but when I hit them side by side with the JPX 800's I was loosing distance, not much but the casts went that little bit better for me. Even though I really liked the pro's I'd have been daft to ignore the fact the cast version was a better fit for me. Shame really, I get them next week. Cannot wait.


----------



## goldenbare (Jun 4, 2011)

Very envious, would they Give me Â£250 for my MX 15s?


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jun 14, 2011)

I've now played twice with my new irons.

They're effing lovely.


----------



## dom_dc (Oct 8, 2011)

Absolutely love them, couldn't of worded a review better myself!


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 8, 2011)

hit a couple of shots with one of Ricks up the range... cack tbh


----------

